# I want to be bold and blue again!!



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Now I have renewed my membership can I be bold and blue again.
I dont like seeing my name in normal font!


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Hows that for you


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Thank you very much!! Restored to my natural blueness :mrgreen:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Keep an eye on tomorrows post :wink:


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif] welcome back matt :lol:


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

Matt B said:


> Now I have renewed my membership can I be bold and blue again.
> I dont like seeing my name in normal font!


And me please.....


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

Me too please


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

ttrev21 said:


> Me too please


Sorted for you.


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

Nem said:


> ttrev21 said:
> 
> 
> > Me too please
> ...


Thank you


----------



## jeff0000 (Mar 9, 2009)

And please, please for me too?
A new member, jeff


----------

